# Federgabel für 26"



## fibm (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für meine Tochter 10 Jahre ein 26 Zoll Rad bauen (Vpace Max 26 Rahmen) und bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Federgabel. Das wünsche ich mir:

100mm
26"
QR9
leicht
umdie 250€

sensibel
hoch im Federweg
Folgende Gabel habe ich gefunden

Manitou Markhor 219€
https://www.bike24.de/p1251244.html

Rock Shox 30 Gold 299€
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/30-Gold-RL-Solo-Air-26-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p56768/

Kann jemand was zu den Gabel sagen ober habt ihr vielleicht einen anderen Vorschlag?

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Juli 2018)

Ich würde eine gebauchte SID vorschlagen. Neueren Baujahres. Oder auch eine Fox 32. Mit beiden habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen in Kinderbikes gemacht. VPACE verbaut ja Suntour Gabeln als günstige Option. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch dort eine bekommen. Die sind speziell für Kindergewichte getuned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (10. Juli 2018)

Ich kann zur Markhor nix sagen, außer das ich es begrüße dass es noch weiterhin neue Gabeln ohne tapered für 26" gibt.
Allerdings hatte ich selber ganz gute Erfahrungen mit der Manitou R7 (oder R Seven) für leichte Personen mit wenig Druck gemacht.
Ist auch vom Gewicht sehr gut. Ich glaube hier mal auch von jemand anderem gelesen zu haben der R7 oder Skareb in 24" oder 26" Kidsbike gebaut hat und sehr zufrieden war. Wobei mir die Skareb (selbst bei meinem Gewicht, oder liegts daran dass ich eben mehr Druck brauche?) zu Race-lastig ist weil sie eher erst auf größere Unebenheiten anspricht.
Die Markhor sieht ja zumindest optisch noch genau gleich wie Skareb oder R7 aus.

Ansonsten würde ich sowieso eher nach einer gut erhaltenen Gebrauchten Ausschau halten (gebrauchte SID sind aber in letzer Zeit sehr teuer geworden, sonst auch eine tolle Gabel für leichte Fahrer).

Nachtrag: die R7 würde es auch noch in neu für 299€ geben https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/R7-Pro-Absolute-26-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p60180/ und wäre immerhin etwas leichter wie die anderen von Dir vorgeschlagenen Gabeln


----------



## dirk75 (11. Juli 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/Fox-910-061-F...ox+factory&dpPl=1&dpID=31N3xJVWZFL&ref=plSrch

Schau mal nach der, sollte alle Anforderungen erfüllen.

Fox 32 Factory Fit4 26"
QR9
100mm
1/1 8 "

198,-€


----------



## fibm (11. Juli 2018)

dirk75 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Fox-910-061-F...ox+factory&dpPl=1&dpID=31N3xJVWZFL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Schau mal nach der, sollte alle Anforderungen erfüllen.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Link, 

Gabel ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Roelof (19. Juli 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> ... Wobei mir die Skareb (selbst bei meinem Gewicht, oder liegts daran dass ich eben mehr Druck brauche?) zu Race-lastig ist weil sie eher erst auf größere Unebenheiten anspricht....


Abstimmungsfrage. Ich halte die Skareb und R7 ab 30kg gut fahrbar, je nachdem wie man sie abstimmt.


----------



## willie (1. August 2018)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Manitou R7 in einem Pyro X13?  

Die RST Gabel ist ja momentan nicht lieferbar. Wäre die R7 eine gute Alternative?


----------



## Sani83 (1. August 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich würde eine gebauchte SID vorschlagen. Neueren Baujahres. Oder auch eine Fox 32. Mit beiden habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen in Kinderbikes gemacht. VPACE verbaut ja Suntour Gabeln als günstige Option. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch dort eine bekommen. Die sind speziell für Kindergewichte getuned.



@LockeTirol 
Hast du Erfahrung ob die SID mit tapered Schaft in den MAX26 Rahmen passt? Hab noch eine schöne SID in Schwarz, bin aber skeptisch ob der Übergangsbereich von 1 1/2" zu 1 1/8" nicht schon in den oberen Lagersitz läuft. Das Steuerrohr ist bei dem Rahmen ja sehr kurz.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## LockeTirol (5. August 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


> @LockeTirol
> Hast du Erfahrung ob die SID mit tapered Schaft in den MAX26 Rahmen passt? Hab noch eine schöne SID in Schwarz, bin aber skeptisch ob der Übergangsbereich von 1 1/2" zu 1 1/8" nicht schon in den oberen Lagersitz läuft. Das Steuerrohr ist bei dem Rahmen ja sehr kurz.
> 
> Grüße
> Daniel


Es passen nur die aktuellen. Zumindest die mit den schwarzen Standrohren


----------

